# Shell island beach club Sanibel 2 bedroom august 12-19 $700



## sb2313 (Jun 30, 2017)

2 bedroom upper level vila in building 3.  Unit does have a gulf view from the lanai(I can email pics upon request).  Resort features free bike rentals and is a short walk to the iconic Sanibel lighthouse.  Please PM with any interest!


----------



## Ravensmom (Jun 30, 2017)

sent you a pm


----------



## forestgump14 (Jul 1, 2017)

Sent pm.  Interested if previous poster falls through


----------



## dotsie080807 (Jul 3, 2017)

sb2313 said:


> 2 bedroom upper level vila in building 3.  Unit does have a gulf view from the lanai(I can email pics upon request).  Resort features free bike rentals and is a short walk to the iconic Sanibel lighthouse.  Please PM with any interest!


----------



## dotsie080807 (Jul 3, 2017)

Intrested if it gets to me


----------



## sb2313 (Jul 3, 2017)

dotsie080807 said:


> Intrested if it gets to me


Week is still available, pm sent.


----------



## sb2313 (Jul 5, 2017)

Still available as previous posters were unable to make dates work out. Pm if interested!


----------



## ljm9418 (Jul 10, 2017)

sb2313 said:


> Still available as previous posters were unable to make dates work out. Pm if interested!


Do you know if the resort is dog friendly?


----------



## sb2313 (Jul 12, 2017)

ljm9418 said:


> Do you know if the resort is dog friendly?


Sorry it does not allow dogs. 
Week is still available, please pm If interested!


----------



## Beachspace (Jul 13, 2017)

Sold to Me!! Can't wait 

Thanks again for your help on this one!


----------



## sb2313 (Jul 13, 2017)

Beachspace said:


> Sold to Me!! Can't wait
> 
> Thanks again for your help on this one!


Have a wonderful time!(goes without saying, week no longer available)


----------

